# Newest Addition to Coventry Lane Farm..



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 19, 2010)

*"Michigan's Plymouth Rock" *

​






​





​





Michigan's Plymouth Rock ...aka Rock..is a ASPC Modern Pleasure Shetland gelding that is professionally trained for halter and driving by Jason Bluer. Rock is super sweet and loves attention and is only 41 inches.

We are looking forward in showing him next year at the ASPC shows and possibly making the trip to Shetland Congress with him and along with our other shetlands that we have being... Story, Sox and a new Foundation shetland filly that will be coming home in November, that will be announced at a later time...

My husband Scott always wanted a driving pony so now he is getting his Christmas present early along with a Jerald show cart and harness to be delivered on Friday.

Thanks for letting us share our new fellow





And ...Special Thanks to Jason Bluer for training such a fine shetland and letting me use his photo's of "Michigan's Plymouth Rock".


----------



## twister (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations Pam, he looks awesome and he drives too



(I met you at Nationals)

Yvonne


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne, this pony is super sweet, I just love the Michigan horses.....and boy can this fellow move out and such a headset...WOW.. it really takes your breath away. Rock sure would do great in Roadster as well.... I may have to go and drive him in the ladies driving classes.

I always loved how the ponies moved in the ring while driving and thought I need to get us one of those...so now he is in the barn and when you turn him out, he acts like he has been at our farm forever.

I remember chatting with you while watching Diva in the ring at Nationals, hope to see you at the Ashland show next year also. It will be fun again....


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 20, 2010)

beautifully striking boy! I see tons of fun ahead for you with him - congratulations


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 20, 2010)

Moderns are FUN....looking forward into next years show season with this fellow....hang on to the reins, this boy is FAST....


----------



## Mominis (Oct 20, 2010)

**SQUEAL** Pam! I am so excited for you guys!! It's awsome that you got Scott a driving horse for Christmas (in October heehee)! Whoo-hoo! Congrats!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Mimi....hope to see you around at the shows next year..we had a great time with you both at Nationals, Taylors are great people and love their ponies too...

Rock is awesome in harness, hopefully we can do fine harness with him later also, we already have a Viceroy with chrome undercarriage stored away ..we sold our Park Harness miniature horse this spring we have the viceroy tucked away for the time being. Who knows of all the possiblities, Scott also LOVES doing Roadster so who knows what direction we'll end up going, but whatever it is we are going to have ALOT of FUN at the Shetland shows.

Scott's Jerald pony show cart and harness will be delivered this friday so he will be set to play with the pony. We already have a training cart to use around the farm to practice so I think we are off to a great start for the 2011 with another Shetland to take. I already sent Taylors an e-mail to let them know the Rock is at our barn and they are absolutely delighted, what's another Michigan bred pony to add to the showstring...

.....plus we have another addition coming in a few weeks yet to add and take to the shetland shows, the details will come at a later date......


----------



## sundancer (Oct 20, 2010)

Pam-

He is absolutely beautiful!!! I bet Scott will have a lot of fun with him! He is stunning!

Good luck

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 20, 2010)

Gorgeous guy



Pam and Scott

how exciting what a great present

Merry Christmas


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Lori and Julie..

It will be FUN to say the least to have a driving pony for Scott to show, just another one for me to clip and groom, but Rock has a pretty good mind plus sensable plus he will stand quietly for getting harnessed up without getting tied.

Julie, we just love the trailer, Scott fabricated over the winter 10 removeable slants with taking the rear tack out to haul both the ponies and miniatures and it works out wonderful for us. If we take the Viceroy all we have to do is pull a few pins and lift the dividers out and we can still take quite a few horse with it being inside the trailer.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas early........what a lovely gelding and I bet you will have fun showing him.


----------

